# Forces of Khorne (IG, Daemons, & Space Wolves?)



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Howdy,

Where to begin?! I am currently working on 2 armies related to the games workshop universe (I say GW because I also own a Cryx army). I figured I needed a place to organize everything and to sort of get it all down on paper (relatively speaking of course).

So a bit of an intro - I am currently working on 2 armies all followers of the Blood God. These include a Traitor Imperial Guard force as well as a Space Wolves army (I'll explain later). They are all part of the same legion but fulfill separate roles within Khornes grand scheme.

IG: The meat of Khorne's legion lead by the fearless Heritor Zaarminiaa. Essentially a mechanized I.G force which happens to be so successful that ritual sacrifices must be made after a campaign in order to sate Khorne's thirst.

Space Wolves: After a particularly brutal campaign on the hive world Na'am, these once stalwart protectors of the corpse emperor began to realize that only by serving Khorne could they truly be one with the wolf. Seeing the bloodshed while attempting to put down a particularly deep rooted cult located within the upper echelons of the spire, these pups finally understood that as long as the blood flows, Khorne would be the one true god. Now they are the shock troops of Khornes legion. Deployed wherever the Astartes are encountered, these marines are now truly more beast than man. Designers note: I wanted a power armour army but the chaos codex is just too bland for my taste. The wolves have a great codex and I'm really looking forward to converting bloodcrushers with magnets to swap between bloodletters and thunderwolf cavalry.


As it stands, this is what I currently need to paint or build or both:
IG:
45 Guardsmen
9 Battle Psykers
1 Leman Russ
2 Hydras
2 Vendettas
1 Hellhound
5 Chimeras

Space Wolves:
5 Marines to ride the interchangeable bloodcrushers (TWC)
2 Marines to ride the interchangeable Herald's bloodcrushers
2 Rune Priests
40 Grey Hunters
4 Drop pods
1 Lone wolf


Completed Thus Far:
IG:
Command Squad including Heritor and their Chimera
Special Weapons team (3 meltas)
Manticore

Space Wolves:





*Pictures *
(I must apologize for my piss-poor photography skills. I really need to build a photobooth. These really look much better in person).


(Imperial Guard:
I.G command Squad - Heritor is the Marauder model from the Avatars of War game. The heads are all from Pig Iron studios and the Khorne iconography is etched brass from FW. The visored helmets will appear on all IG carrying energy based weaponry or heavy weaponry like autocannons. Otherwise the commanders/sergeants have the command gas mask heads while the grunts have the standard gas mask helmet.

Overall I really like the scheme. It is really effective looking when it's all fielded together but is detailed enough to look great in small point games. I find there is just enough detail that I can get about 5 models done in a night.






































































OTHER WORK:
Eldar
Chaos Space Marines
Tyranids
Orks
Space Wolves
Daemons of Chaos


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You should post some more of the pictures on the page instead of linking them. You have some nice models, I especially like the plasma coils on the plasma guns and the Wraithbone Eldar.

EDIT: Are you sure that the 'marauder' miniature is from Flames of War? I thought that they made World War II miniatures....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

how / where did you get those "visor" helmets? is that just Green stuff?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Great idea, was thinking in the same lines just before christmas (want to do an IG army at some point). But the rumours about IA8 (Elysians!) and Blood Angels shifted my attention back towards the loyal factions (sadly, perhaps?).

I must say that the red freehand on the chimera looks wicked and it will be nice to see what you'll do on your other vehicles with the skill you have. The green one is hard get a good look of since the reflection of the flash on the hull. But from what I can see that looks good aswell.

You don't _need_ a photobooth to take decent pictures, as you might know. What I do is that I fold a white paper, put the miniatures in front of it (to get a white background). Then point my various lamps at the miniatures (from the sides and top mostly) and then I take my pictures *without flash* on the camera. Flash mostly messes up the pictures for me. However average lightbulbs are warmer than daylight in their tone so they tend to make everything yellow/red/orange. To remedy that I suggest you look into buying "daylight bulbs" (which are great for your miniature workspace aswell!). If you want to see the result of said method have a look at the pictures in my log. You'll note that the first pictures are taken with an average lightbulb and as the thread proceeds I shifted to daylight bulbs. Then again you could just make a photobooth and ignore my rambling, I apologise for this threadjacking.

Looks to be a promising plog!


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I like you Chaos space marine slanesh lord, good conversion work!:biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> EDIT: Are you sure that the 'marauder' miniature is from Flames of War? I thought that they made World War II miniatures....


Musta been a typo on his part, it's actually from the Avatars of War range.

Very nice minis btw.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

My God, they look cool! I really like the faceplates, have some rep mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> You should post some more of the pictures on the page instead of linking them. You have some nice models, I especially like the plasma coils on the plasma guns and the Wraithbone Eldar.
> 
> EDIT: Are you sure that the 'marauder' miniature is from Flames of War? I thought that they made World War II miniatures....


Heh, I guess I could but it would take me forever as I have so many of em. I guess I could link up a few teaser pics. Thanks for the support!



KhainiteAssassin said:


> how / where did you get those "visor" helmets? is that just Green stuff?


Heh, I wish I could GS that well! They're from an online website - "Pig Iron Studios". I believe they are the heavy weapon heads.



xenobiotic said:


> Great idea, was thinking in the same lines just before christmas (want to do an IG army at some point). But the rumours about IA8 (Elysians!) and Blood Angels shifted my attention back towards the loyal factions (sadly, perhaps?).
> 
> I must say that the red freehand on the chimera looks wicked and it will be nice to see what you'll do on your other vehicles with the skill you have. The green one is hard get a good look of since the reflection of the flash on the hull. But from what I can see that looks good aswell.
> 
> ...


Very good advice actually. Perhaps I will retake the pictures tonight trying that out! I'm sure I could scrounge up enough lamps around the house as well as my painting lights.



Primarch Lorgar said:


> I like you Chaos space marine slanesh lord, good conversion work!:biggrin:


Thanks, sadly I no longer own that army  Khorne has no room for pretty boys.



KarlFranz40k said:


> Musta been a typo on his part, it's actually from the Avatars of War range.
> 
> Very nice minis btw.


Yep, my bad. Corrected above!



dark angel said:


> My God, they look cool! I really like the faceplates, have some rep mate, keep up the good work


Thanks a lot, much appreciated. I should have my special weapons team done tonight. 3x meltas - And then on to their ride (vendetta).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That AoW model is really impressive, though I would have gone for the unhelmeted head myself. I like your bases as well.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Added more pics to the original post:

Special Weapons Squad - 3x meltas



























Manticore





































Up next is a Vendetta for the SWT.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The pics of the infantry was a little dark, try moving the paper closer to the miniatures when taking pics of infantry.

The manticore pictures are great, the tank itself even better. I'll have to take a better look when I get home, my cellphone doesn't make it justice.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> The pics of the infantry was a little dark, try moving the paper closer to the miniatures when taking pics of infantry.
> 
> The manticore pictures are great, the tank itself even better. I'll have to take a better look when I get home, my cellphone doesn't make it justice.
> 
> Keep them coming!


Thanks dude,

I'll try that with the paper next time again.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice manticore, I'll be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Edit: I've dropped the daemons from the project. Decided to go with Lizardmen instead


----------

